# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Frequent low moods

## Blossom

Whenever I'm cooped up inside even if I switch on artificial light, I would have a low mood. Today for instance, was a lovely sunny day, and I stayed for a while in the sun in between lectures. It was an instant mind-booster, I felt great, and quite happy. However, once I got home and shut myself in my room again, I felt instantaneously sad. This happens to me on a frequent basis - I just have to be out in some sun to feel better. I know that sunlight can help alleviate mild depression, but I just don't know if light is the only responsible factor here --- I wonder how my moods fluctuate from low to high just by being exposed to the sun.

I had been diagnosed by hyperthyroidism almost 1 and a half to two years ago, but my thyroid levels are balanced now and they are tapering the medication off for me --- I've been tapering it off for a good while now. I wonder if this health disorder could still have its effects on me and leave me mildly depressed. It's true that I'm under a lot of stress right now, but I have nothing to be depressed about except for worrying over school stuff, and yet I feel depressed. I'm actually on a low dose of anti depressant, but I don't want to up the dose --- I actually want to taper it off --- At first it helped but after a year of taking it, it just doesnt have any effect anymore. I don't want to be dependent on medication. 

About a few weeks ago I was sick --- Had to go to the doctor and due to the medication he prescribed I had to ask him if it wouldnt interfere with the antidepressant Im taking... He obviously asked me what happened for me to be taking anti depressant and told him about my hyperthyroidism... He actually said that sufferers of hyperthyroidism often causes feelings of depression. I just don't know anymore. I feel tired of feeling "low" all the time.

----------


## claire74

I often have low moods, its like a switch is flipped and within minutes I can start feeling low. I put mine down to hormones or the possibility of s.a.d, I cant afford one of those light boxes so just wait for better weather.

----------


## L

I have insane mood swings - all the time, but most of the time I can manage it - is there something at home that could be affecting your mood also. When I was depressed I found I would feel better in college, around people and been kept busy and at my apartment on my own and lonely.

----------


## Otherside

I have mood swings, I often wonder how I can go to bed feeling as if I rule the world, and wake up feeling like crap. My mother has depression and spends a lot of time in the sun, as it helps her depression, raises the serotonin levels, she says (although I don't know how true that is). She doesn't mood swing down though when she comes out of the sun, but maybe that's why the suns making you feel low.

As Lasair said, doing things helps the depression, even if you don't feel like it, try.

----------


## Blossom

Thanks all for your replies.

@Otherside & Lasair: I guess you're both right... keeping active is key. I need to help myself to cope with this better. Sometimes I find it helpful to watch inspiring movies when I feel down.

----------


## Equinox

> I have mood swings, I often wonder how I can go to bed feeling as if I rule the world, and wake up feeling like crap. My mother has depression and spends a lot of time in the sun, as it helps her depression, raises the serotonin levels, she says (although I don't know how true that is). She doesn't mood swing down though when she comes out of the sun, but maybe that's why the suns making you feel low.



I think shes correct, by memory sunlight causes a reaction in the eye which signals the brain to enhance serotonin output.

----------


## VickieKitties

Basking in sun beams is the best!  I work nights though, so sometimes I don't see the sun all week.  :/

----------

